# Lateral Canter



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

well, I don't have any advice to give, as I don't have any experience with STandardbreds, . . . . but , . . . just wanted to ask, . . are Standardbreds the main kind of racing horse you all have there? in sulkies? doing pacing races? 

this is just me not knowing much about N. Z.


----------



## Partita (Feb 19, 2016)

Definitely straightness and balance could be an issue (probably). If a horse is unbalanced they may tend to cross canter. But also, since he was a racehorse, they would not have wanted him to canter. So he may think he's not supposed to. In fact he may have been reprimanded sharply for breaking gait. If he does it well on the trails, I would work on it there using very consistent aids. Make a big huge deal out of him when he does it and make it really fun. Do you ride more forward on the trails? Then every now and then give it a go in the arena using the exact same aids. Personally I wouldn't dwell on it. If you are patient, you'll probably be able to improve it since he does canter occasionally. Sounds like a fun horse!


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Unfortunately this is very common with STBs, especially pacers and some never learn to canter in the way a non-STB horse does. Sometimes when they are especially happy to be turned out in a pasture (like you see) they will come the closest to a true canter. The reason they look and feel unbalanced is that it is engrained in them that the pace is the _natural _gait and the canter is the unnatural one! The two gaits are similar so it's especially confusing to the horse.

First you have to convince the horse that a true canter is fine. When racing, breaking gait into a canter gets them disqualified and sometimes punished harshly. Work on your rolling canter in a larger area (where he will actually do it) but at the same time teach him collection (something else not encouraged for racing!). When he starts to pace, bring him right back into a walk and try again. It's going to take a lot more work and time than other horses but it often can be done. Have patience, the longer he was on the track, the longer it's going to take.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

tinyliny said:


> well, I don't have any advice to give, as I don't have any experience with STandardbreds, . . . . but , . . . just wanted to ask, . . are Standardbreds the main kind of racing horse you all have there? in sulkies? doing pacing races?
> 
> this is just me not knowing much about N. Z.


Yes, here we use Standardbreds for sulky racing, some horses being Pacers and some trotters. Luca was a pacer but only raced 5 times.


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Partita said:


> Definitely straightness and balance could be an issue (probably). If a horse is unbalanced they may tend to cross canter. But also, since he was a racehorse, they would not have wanted him to canter. So he may think he's not supposed to. In fact he may have been reprimanded sharply for breaking gait. If he does it well on the trails, I would work on it there using very consistent aids. Make a big huge deal out of him when he does it and make it really fun. Do you ride more forward on the trails? Then every now and then give it a go in the arena using the exact same aids. Personally I wouldn't dwell on it. If you are patient, you'll probably be able to improve it since he does canter occasionally. Sounds like a fun horse!


His balance is definitely something we have to work on, since he is quite large and gangly and is slowly learning how to use himself better. Straightness is another issue, as in the arena he finds it hard t maintain a slight inside bend when going around corners and likes to stick his head out to the outside. :icon_rolleyes:

He is indeed more forward on the trails, and his canter is the best when he's going slightly uphill, so I might canter him up hills to build his strength to do it on flat ground. 

He is indeed a fun horse  Super fast learner, too


----------



## Dreamcatcher5 (May 15, 2012)

Chasin Ponies said:


> Unfortunately this is very common with STBs, especially pacers and some never learn to canter in the way a non-STB horse does. Sometimes when they are especially happy to be turned out in a pasture (like you see) they will come the closest to a true canter. The reason they look and feel unbalanced is that it is engrained in them that the pace is the _natural _gait and the canter is the unnatural one! The two gaits are similar so it's especially confusing to the horse.
> 
> First you have to convince the horse that a true canter is fine. When racing, breaking gait into a canter gets them disqualified and sometimes punished harshly. Work on your rolling canter in a larger area (where he will actually do it) but at the same time teach him collection (something else not encouraged for racing!). When he starts to pace, bring him right back into a walk and try again. It's going to take a lot more work and time than other horses but it often can be done. Have patience, the longer he was on the track, the longer it's going to take.


At the last show I went to, several other Standardbreds had trouble with the canter as well, and using themselves properly, so many of them were ridden behind the vertical with hollow backs. Its definitely a big Standardbred thing. My sisters Standie pony can hardly trot and his canter is largely disorganised, due to years of racing, but he's nearly 20 and ridden lightly and my sister and him are having fun, so it's not a big issue for him. 
The thing with Luca probably thinking that the canter is unnatural makes a lot of sense. He hardly paces in the arena, but when he does, he only does it for a few strides and then snaps back into is awesome power-trot. 

I'm going to be patient and clear with him, he's a fast learner but gets confused and frustrated easily, so it's going to take a while. It will be worth it though once he gets that lovely canter in the arena


----------



## Chasin Ponies (Dec 25, 2013)

Yes, cantering uphill helps a lot! Most can canter with great energy uphill. If you can gently start adding some collection and control doing that, they will understand it a lot more on the flat!

It's sort of what you are seeing in the pasture when he canters. My horses do beautiful, collected and prancing movements when they are first turned out that I wish I could duplicate under saddle!:neutral:


----------

